# Egyptian Room... Props?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

This year I plan on having an Egypt themed room in my haunt.
However, I can't seem to thing of much to put in it! it's a 4 x 8 room and I'm going to paint the walls a tan/sand stone color. I will also be painting different hieroglyphics on the wall.
I have a mummy prop, that is about 4 to 5 foot tall
And I'm making some sort of flaming pillar thing that is about 3 foot tall.
Other than that there isn't going to be anything inside the room except an actor.
Do any of you have any ideas/sugguestions to help fill up the space more?
Thanks in advance!
.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you have a sarcophagus?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Lots and lots of cobwebs.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Snakes and urns.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

May be too late now, but the Anubis would be cool. 

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/anubis.html


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Spiders of various sizes. 
A spider victim wrapped in webs. 
Rats.
A dead archaeologist who fell victim to the mummy's curse. Archaeologists have tools like spades and shovels and lanterns. Maybe the victim is in fact Indiana Jones, so the corpse would have a bullwhip. 
A crystal skull (wrong continent, but what the heck). 
A Stargate.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

In a tomb you would find things like this:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> May be too late now, but the Anubis would be cool.
> 
> http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/anubis.html


Thanks for the link Sickie!
I actually have seen this before, but couldn't remember what the site was!

Any idea how I could make something like this?
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/images/mummtut.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Any idea how I could make something like this?
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/images/mummtut.jpg[/QUOTE]

yep. http://www.redpawfx.com/sarcophiguy.html

I think that I may vary it by using pink foam and the tut mask.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome!
Any idea where I could get the face/mask thing?
I've done a couple searches but have ended up empty handed.
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.costumeuniverse.com/details.asp?prodid=MA805&cat=600000

http://www.halloweenstore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?store_code=h&screen=PROD&product_code=1700-01

The first link would be my choice, but link #2 is slightly cheaper and may be able to be placed on a styro head if needed.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is the sarcophigus I was thinking of. I just couldn't remember where it was.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice to know great minds think alike!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

How about an Indiana Jones corpse? (the adventurer who didn't make it out...)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you all for your ideas!
I have quite a few things now that I'm looking at to build.
.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

How about using the 40% off cupons at michaels and getting one of those animated mummy's from Gemmy. They would look pretty good


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Canopic Jars are good. They held the internal organs of the mummified person - you might be able to work with that!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

golen throne
funerary bed
obelisk
wooden boxes
sculpture of Bastet (cat)
hieroglyphs
offerings of food
torches
ankh symbols
palm trees


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Small version of Egyptian boat that would be used by the deceased in transport to the afterlife.
Small sarcophogus (as in the person's child who may have been still born).
Mummified servants.
Small version of a chariot and other weapons for battles in the afterlife.
Oil lanterns.

Just look up things on King Tut and you will find a list of items they found in his tomb.

Good luck.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Hundreds of Scarab beatles coming out of a hole in the wall.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...m=0&q=scarab+beetle&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!
RS I love the idea of those beatles... But I don't have a clue where I could get them!

I have the hieroglyphics done... Here are some pics
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Egyptian_Room/100_0802.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Egyptian_Room/100_0803.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Egyptian_Room/100_0804.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Egyptian_Room/100_0805.jpg

And here's a picture of the mummy that will be in the room
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Egyptian_Room/100_0826.jpg


----------



## happyfunball (Nov 19, 2007)

I know I'm bumping a 7 week old thread, but I'm new here and have been reading up a bit to get a feel for the place, and this is too late to do anything to help but I was at the Rosicrucian museum in San Jose a couple weeks ago.
http:// www .egyptianmuseum .org/
and took pictures of virtually everything, inside and out. the lighting isn't too good in some spots cause they don't allow flash photography and I don't like to be a jerk so I did the best I could in those circumstances.
if anyone is interested I'd be willing to share the photos. it is by no means the British or Cairo collections but they do have a good assortment of artifacts.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

And I'm bumping a 3 year old thread!! I had to comment on these hieroglyphics ... they are fantastic. I'm planning something similar using a roll of 3' wide brown paper from the paint dept in Lowes. 

Was it difficult to draw & paint these figures? I've done 1 sheet of basic hieroglyphic symbols but so far no human figures or annubis, like you did. Your work is really impressive. Any tips or pointers for folks like me inspired by your work?

How well did your Egyptian room go over?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I just happen to be working on an Anubis Head from Star Gate 
I have a program that takes a CGI 3d Model (computer Generated Image) and turns it to plans that can be used to make a real 3d model


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, its awesome!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

here is the Harus heaad cover too.


----------

